# Naked Blair at centre of art show



## Allegra (Jun 6, 2007)

BBC NEWS | Entertainment | Naked Blair at centre of art show

Michael Sandle's Iraq Triptych has won the Royal Academy's Hugh Casson prize for drawing. It goes on display as part of the London gallery's Summer Exhibition from 11 June.


----------

